# Beds??



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you have more than 1 fluff, I'm sure that you've probably purchased beds for each fluff. Do they use the bed that you bought specifically for that fluff or do they change up who uses which bed? Do they share beds where all fluffs lay in the same bed?

At our house, we have a number of beds, but Lacie always has the first choice of beds (at least in her opinion and she's convinced Tilly and Secret that's the way it should be). She has a pink satin bed that no one but Lacie is allowed to lay in. In the office, she will choose which of the beds she wants (it changes from day to day) and then Tilly and Secret may use the other beds that Lacie didn't choose.

Tilly and Secret like to cuddle together in the same bed, but Lacie's bed is only for her, in her highness' opinion. I've seen her cuddle with Tilly but very, very, very seldom. She never cuddles with Secret.

So what happens at your house?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

All the beds are Hunters and he likes it that way (including the queen size bed in our bedroom)!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

We have many beds and everyone sleeps in their own bed.... no cuddling here. Harry has a pink bed (real men like pink... right?) that he always sleeps in. If anyone is in that bed and Harry wants in, he'll stare at them until they get the message and leave. Sprite has her own favorite pink bed and I've never seen anyone else in that bed. She's the Princess and they all know and respect that, lol. Benny and Ted will sleep in any available bed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All my fluffs switch around ! For some reason Hardy wants to share a bed with Violet, she turns away from him, but that doesn't deter him in the least!!! You know those people that can't take a hint??? That's how Hardy is. He blissfully cuddles up to Laurel or Violet whether they want him or not!!! Lately Laurel's favorite bed is the kitchen chair pushed in!!! Go figure?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh Lynn, your bed description sounds exactly like my 3. I know we've mentioned the similarities between my Zoe and your Lacie several times. 

Zoe always gets her bed of choice. If she's in it first, no one else dares to join her. If someone else is in the bed she deems is 'hers', she will join them. Thankfully my other two are fine with that. But usually she's in one bed and Jett & Callie are snuggled up together in another one. I've shared these pics already but this is how Jett and Callie are all the time. They love their Katie Puff Bed.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They all go in each others beds during the day and sometimes Milo and Roxy will sleep in the same bed. At night Roxy and Amber sleep in the utility where just 2 beds are - one blue one and one pink one but they both want the pink one so whoever gets in first gets it lol.
Milo is crated at night now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds just like my house. The first dog here, Ru Ru gets first choice. The other two will cuddle together on what ever Ru isn't using at the time...most often the big comfy chair, sometimes my bed. Ru did totally appropriate MiMi's SS present...blanky. Ru will allow them to share the sofa, as long as they don't get too close.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My guys sleep together wherever they are, in my bed, on the couch, on the floor, in the doggie bed, under the cat play house...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My four will switch beds and they all will cuddle together, or two at a time,or one will go and find an empty bed. No one dominates any particular bed. If someone is in a bed and someone else wants to go into that bed too there has never been a problem. My gosh, Me thinks I have four little angels.:chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

lynda said:


> My four will switch beds and they all will cuddle together, or two at a time,or one will go and find an empty bed. No one dominates any particular bed. If someone is in a bed and someone else wants to go into that bed too there has never been a problem. My gosh, *Me thinks I have four little angels*.:chili:


Well just look at them! Anyone can tell that!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well this bed is clearly Ava's favorite....and Tink's too
View attachment 100168



here's a rare shot...Archie and Tink laying next to each other...notice there's no snuggling going here!!!!!!!! 
View attachment 100169




Ava likes this bed.
View attachment 100170



But then so does Tink
View attachment 100172



Abbey lays here while we're bowling (Wii) on Saturday nights.
View attachment 100171





I think I've "over done" it with beds...there are too many...several in each room of the house..:blink::blush: and the pups are more often on the people furniture.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is the gang in one bed all asleep under my computer desk.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota learned on day 1 that it was NOT ok to snuggle with Harley. She tried once or twice when she first came home & he growled at her, so since then, I have never seen her even try to snuggle with him.

If Dakota is in a bed that Harley wants, he will just get in it with her, but not because he wants to snuggle, its because he wants that bed!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've gotten multiple beds for Coco and my kitty, but they never expressed any interest in any of them. But when I got Sophie, I got two little beds for her. Lo and behold, I find Coco and Kitty always lay in those beds, while Sophie prefers the couch. Pets...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine will both really lay in or on anything as long as they scratch it for years to get it ready :smilie_tischkante: I have several different beds and also giant pillows and they do enjoy those wherever we are in the house they may lay in them or with me. It is odd though, because they always cuddle but only on the bed or couch....if they go in a bed they are alone....at night they sleep with me but occasionally Rustee will leave in the night for a water/potty break but Miss Priss can't get on or off the bed :wub:

I have showed these pics before but here is Rustee on my couch...he feels very relaxed anywhere and of course he doesn't mind when his sister comes to cuddle up on him!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Well this bed is clearly Ava's favorite....and Tink's too
> View attachment 100168
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH come on boys just one tiny snuggle :HistericalSmiley: Cute pics! I love Ava on that giant bed, Tink in that Diva Bed, and Abbey in a bed filled with toys haha


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Beds? Do you mention Beds? :HistericalSmiley: I don't know a thing about them :HistericalSmiley:

I will not count the number of beds I have :blush:

The only time the kids use the bed, if I am up and doing something.

But to answer your question, they NOW finally, each have a favorite bed or beds, but also, at anytime, you can find a different one in any bed. There are times, I have to go look for one, to find out which bed they are in.

Oh by the way, those that posted pictures, oh my gosh they are adorable.

I will have to say, Ana's favorite bed, is like a tulip type, I can't really explain it, but then there are times, Mia will use it.

So, they do switch off, but I think because they have so many choices :blush:, they don't mind at all, if one is in a certian bed, they just choose a different one. I usally can see the girls, it's Leo, that I have to go looking for. Bless his heart.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It took about two weeks but I now see both pups in one bed from time to time. But usually the each have an end of the couch.

First time :wub:









Ok I have to admit I am a sucker for beds but I not been able to get away with getting too many yet. (I am making a list)


Crystal I am loving the look of the Katie Puff Bed. We'll have to put that on our wish list.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey has tons of bed and they're all just HIS :wub: His favorite is the big one called Mommy's bed...hehehe. Actually he probably thinks of it as HIS bed that he very kindly allows me to sleep in :w00t:

Here a couple of MY favorite beds of Bailey's: 

I recently found this bed at HomeGoods (fun shopping trip with April!) and I love it. I have it in my living room and it looks really nice with my decor. Bailey likes it too and he often goes in there when he's not in the mood to be up on the couch. 








This is another HomeGoods find. I think it's super adorable but Bailey will only go in here when he's mad at me (usually when it's time for a bath or to brush his teeth!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- when I started this thread, the first person I thought of was you.:thumbsup: Have no idea why. Oh -- could it be that you're known as the "Queen of Fluff Beds"?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Crystal -- yes, Zoe and Lacie are amazingly similar in so many ways. You've got to love our Divas. :wub:

Love all the pictures of the fluffs in their beds.:wub::wub:

And Nida -- the big bed is no longer called "Mom's Bed" at our house -- it's the "girls' Nightie Night Bed" and they let Mom in it to cuddle with. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- when I started this thread, the first person I thought of was you.:thumbsup: Have no idea why. Oh -- could it be that you're known as the "Queen of Fluff Beds"?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> God, love you Lynn. I saw the title of the thread, and couldn't wait to open it
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've tried numerous beds including the cute little Pink Castle but Cosy always goes back to this one...no matter what is inside of it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadie and Cacia are the snuggle twins, they cuddle together most often, truly BFFs. Sometimes CherryB will also cuddle with her mom, but it seems pretty rare that she cuddles with Cacia. I am hoping that Cherish might be a BBF for CherryB since the other two girls are so much together and CherryB had that kind of relationship with her littermate Leah. There are no beds that are exclusive (unless you count crates and sometimes I even find the girls in those together), but Cadeau prefers to have his space. 

Also, our bedtime routine is that Cacia sleeps with her grandma. I used to have her in my bed sometimes but she did not want to settle down and sleep when she had the others there to entertain her. Cadie, Cadeau and CherryB sleep with me. Cadeau sleeps up by my head. Cadie down by my feet and CherryB sleeps on me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sometimes both Jodi and my cat Lily surprise me when they try out each others beds. But that's not often. Jodi will not disturb the cat and looks to me as if to say "Mom, help!"


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey has tons of bed and they're all just HIS :wub: His favorite is the big one called Mommy's bed...hehehe. Actually he probably thinks of it as HIS bed that he very kindly allows me to sleep in :w00t:
> 
> Here a couple of MY favorite beds of Bailey's:
> 
> ...





Cosy said:


> I've tried numerous beds including the cute little Pink Castle but Cosy always goes back to this one...no matter what is inside of it.


Brit :blink:, this is the cutest thing EVER. Serioulsy, you KNOW I am a bed person, but oh my gosh!!!!! I never in a million years thought to do something like this. A real nice wicker basket, with the most comfortable bedding inside, and you have the most adorable bed. No wonder she wanted nothing to do with the castle :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, this is so perfect !!!!!



CloudClan said:


> Cadie and Cacia are the snuggle twins, they cuddle together most often, truly BFFs. Sometimes CherryB will also cuddle with her mom, but it seems pretty rare that she cuddles with Cacia. I am hoping that Cherish might be a BBF for CherryB since the other two girls are so much together and CherryB had that kind of relationship with her littermate Leah. There are no beds that are exclusive (unless you count crates and sometimes I even find the girls in those together), but Cadeau prefers to have his space.
> 
> Also, our bedtime routine is that Cacia sleeps with her grandma. I used to have her in my bed sometimes but she did not want to settle down and sleep when she had the others there to entertain her. Cadie, Cadeau and CherryB sleep with me. Cadeau sleeps up by my head. Cadie down by my feet and CherryB sleeps on me.


So cute Carina. Bed time, yup, I'm the bed. Mia is a scarf around my neck, Ana, lays on my belly, and Leo lays right by my side. I don't think I could sleep any other way :wub:


----------

